# Pre-exercise BG levels (3 qu's in 1!)



## Munjeeta (Jun 27, 2009)

What should your levels be ideally befor exercise? I guess it depends on whether the exercise you are taking counts as light, moderate or strenuous but how much does exercise usually make your BG fall? And, on an aside, what exercise is counted as light, moderate or strenuous...?

I am trying (without luck!) to motivate myself to start exercising. Any tips?!


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> What should your levels be ideally befor exercise? I guess it depends on whether the exercise you are taking counts as light, moderate or strenuous but how much does exercise usually make your BG fall? And, on an aside, what exercise is counted as light, moderate or strenuous...?
> 
> I am trying (without luck!) to motivate myself to start exercising. Any tips?!




Hi Munjeeta,

These are the rules of thumb I use with Nathan regarding exercise...please bear in mind though that he is only 14.. But some of the principles I use may help you.

1:  Plan ahead so that you have eaten and taken your pre-meal insulin 1-2 hrs before you start exercising, otherwise you risk having the greatest BG lowering effect right at the begining.  If you are using N?R of Humalogue it may be better to reduce the dose by 1-2 units if you are going to be exercising within 1-2 hrs of the injection.
2:  Test your BG before starting the exercise.  If it is below 5-6 mmol/l ( 90-110 mg/dl ) you should eat something before starting.  If you have ketones in your blood or urine too, this is a sign that your cells are starving.  You should wait until your BG level has increased before you start exercising.
3:  If your bg is above 15-16 mmol/l ( 270-290 mg/dl ) you should check for ketones before starting exercise.  If your ketone levels are raised, you should not exercise until 1-2 hrs after you have taken some extra insulin.
4:  Eat something extra during exercise if the session lasts more that 30mins.  Depending on your body size, half to a whole banana (or other source of 10-20g glucose) is usually about right.  Find out what suits you best.  Take blood tests while you are exercising and note them in your log book for future reference
  * For every 30 mins of heavy exercise you will need about 10-15g ( 1/3-1/2 ounce) of extra carb,  (15-30g, 1/2-1 ounce, for an adult)  Take half as 'quick acting carb' (like juice, sports drinkk) and half as a 'slower carb' ( like a chocolate bar) or eat half to a whole banana (about 10-20g carb) *
5:  Eat a large meal after exercise, preferably something with a high carb content like sandwiches.
6:  Decrease the insulin dose following exercise ( evening premeal by 1-2 units and bedtime by 1-2 units, up to 4units).  If you exercise more than 3-4 times a week, the increased insulin sensitivity that your exercise causes will probably be effective ''round the clock''.  You will therefore be unlikely to need to lower your insulin doses as much in this situation. 
7:  If you are exercising to lose weight, it is important to lower the premeal dose instead of eating more after exercising.

ALWAYS CARRY DEXTROSE OR GLUCOTABLETS IN YOUR POCKET.

Hope this helps 

Heidi


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you so much  That's brilliant! I'm sure I've been told most of this before but sometimes when new information goes in it pushes something I used to know out 

Also, i read all the info you posted about carbs with interest, so useful!


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Thank you so much  That's brilliant! I'm sure I've been told most of this before but sometimes when new information goes in it pushes something I used to know out
> 
> Also, i read all the info you posted about carbs with interest, so useful!



Hi Munjetta,

I know exactly what you mean on the information overload..then something triggers what you know

I'm glad the carb posting has proved useful

Heidi


----------

